# Finished doing sleep eyes mod!



## jworks (Aug 10, 2007)

I finally finished up doing the sleep eyes mod, here are the results:




















The wiring took me awhile cuz I'm a n00b but some how I was able to pull it off. The lights come on without resetting the position.


----------



## 240driver51 (Sep 26, 2007)

haha nice! what is the recipe for this delicious goodie?!??!


----------



## jworks (Aug 10, 2007)

240driver51 said:


> haha nice! what is the recipe for this delicious goodie?!??!


Go to google and type "diy sleep eyes pivot" and its the 4th link


----------



## Hazmatt (Sep 30, 2007)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz

I hope you can still the road.

Pretty interesting =)


----------



## jworks (Aug 10, 2007)

Hazmatt said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> I hope you can still the road.
> 
> Pretty interesting =)


Actually I can't see anything if its like that lol


----------



## DALAZ68 (Aug 4, 2007)

all u need is about 10 bucks (even less maybe 5-6) and about 30 minutes lol 

i did this 2...

boredom makes me do crazy things...


----------



## reneo (Oct 23, 2007)

hey i see that you have them fog lights,i wanna get the 91 bumper for my 90 and get them fog lights, the thing is that i wanna run an H.I.D. system on them housings, do u think they would melt the plastic housings??


----------



## jworks (Aug 10, 2007)

reneo said:


> hey i see that you have them fog lights,i wanna get the 91 bumper for my 90 and get them fog lights, the thing is that i wanna run an H.I.D. system on them housings, do u think they would melt the plastic housings??


I don't really know, I changed over to some blue/white bulbs a couple of days ago, I know they're not H.I.D's but they are pretty bright and on top of that my driver side fog light has a big crack so I got some clear tape sealing that area up. What I recommend are these PDM Racing - Miscellaneous Lights, if you browse down you'll see the fog lights that are designed for H.I.D's and they come with bulbs I think.


----------



## reneo (Oct 23, 2007)

they are L.E.D.S and i dont think u can change the bulbs on those


----------



## Hazmatt (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd rather keep the lights all up =)

How's the visibility though?


----------



## jworks (Aug 10, 2007)

Hazmatt said:


> I'd rather keep the lights all up =)
> 
> How's the visibility though?


super poor, no reason to run with it half open at night. I did the mod cause I didn't want to cut the brown wire


----------



## j_chin4 (Jun 1, 2006)

best and fastest way of doing sleepy is to take off the headlight open/close switch, located above your cruise control buttons....cut the brown wire, and crimp bell caps in the end of the wires so they dont short... put back in the switch and double tap the switch and the headlights will go up 1 inch at a time...but u can still turn on your headlights on and they will fully open then when you turn them off they will fully close...so to get them back into sleepy, just double tap the switch button until you get them where you want them.


----------

